# My tiny home cinema room.



## J Harker

Right folks this is my room. Judging by some of the stunning theatres I've seen on this thread I'm guessing mine is probably the smallest home theatre on here. But hey it's mine and I like it. (And if I had a bigger room then I'd use it!)



















And looking back from the screen.









My gear isn't anything to get excited about I'm afraid. We're hoping to get the house extended in the future and I'd like to try and work a new home theatre in there somewhere, then I'll look to seriously upgrading stuff. 
The screen is an LG 50PS3000 50inch plasma. About the biggest I could put in here without getting stupid.
My amp is a Philips FR984 with the original sat speakers at the moment and a Philips SW968 sub. And it's hooked up to a PS3 which I use for movies and gaming.
I'd be interested to know what you make of my room and if anyone's got any suggestions on making better use of the admittedly small space?
I don't know much about acoustics or whether it really matters in a smaller room. The biggest issue is the ridiculously low ceiling in here at 5' 3". I'm also thinking about a better colour scheme to give at least the impression of more space. But I don't want to end up going too light. 
So there we are. Any ideas would be aprreciated.


----------



## rab-byte

If you like it then that's all that matters. As for adding or changing... Something better as far as speakers/AVR would be tops on my list. That said you don't need much for such a small room. Denon/Boston makes a 5.1 HTIB that could give you much better sound so does onkyo. The Andrew Jones speakers from Pioneer might actually fit in this space and they cost next to nothing when compared to their performance.

Once you have an update to your audio you could start looking at treating the room. Beyond that it's all about waiting till your remodel. 

Room looks good. Welcome!


----------



## rab-byte

Also I'd cover that skylight.


----------



## J Harker

Thanks. The front speakers are something I'm looking at doing soon. Not really sure what to get in relation to the room though. I've had my eye on a few floor speakers but can't help but wonder if it's necessary in a room like this. Also when it comes to treating the room I'm not really sure what that means? Acoustic panels? Soundproofing? But that be something that a room this shape and size would benefit from?

Oh and the skylights have got pretty good roll down blinds on them both. Just happen to be open for the pictures.


----------



## J Harker

Anyone got any suggestions on improving the decor or the colour scheme?


----------



## ALMFamily

Personally, mate, I like it. It looks to be super cozy!

As far as the color scheme, the only thing I might do differently would be painting the ceiling black and the doing some kind of painted star ceiling. That would give a feeling of more space IMO. Then, you could do that same blue that is on the ceiling on the side walls.

However, that is the only thing I might suggest - again, it looks like a great space!


----------



## J Harker

It's the low ceiling that's the problem. I'd like to find some way of giving the impression of more height. The loft conversion was done when we bought the house otherwise it's not something I would of ever thought of doing with such a small space. A star ceiling would have been an idea if the room wasn't already dry lined but with no access behind the boards now I can't see how it could be done. Can you get some sort of kit for painting a star cieling? Would it not look a bit naff when you can't even stand up in room?


----------



## ALMFamily

My line of thinking was something like laying outside at night and stargazing - I always get a feeling of spaciousness when I do that. It makes me feel quite small. :bigsmile:

I know that Mario (mcascio) recently painted his star ceiling - not sure if he did it himself or if he had it done. I did mine with fiber optic line so I am not familiar with any kits unfortunately.


----------



## J Harker

I do really like the idea. I just wonder whether the exceptionally low ceiling would spoil the effect. It's something I think would be better done professionally too but am struggling to find anyone even vaguely local. I was thinking whether the room could be kind of based around the idea of a fifties drive-in theatre. Maybe paint the side walls and the lower half of the screen wall in a different colour with the rest painted to look like open sky.


----------



## ALMFamily

Sounds like a neat idea! With a screen / projector combo, I would be concerned about light refracting from a light colored ceiling and washing out the picture. 

I am not sure if this happens with a tv as well - hopefully someone who knows better than I will chime in on that point.


----------



## J Harker

I mean an open night sky. With the painted star ceiling. Sorry should have been clearer. No I agree too light a colour would detract from the screen.


----------



## ALMFamily

I think it would look neat. I would suggest asking mcascio what he ended up doing.


----------



## Owen Bartley

I love this little room, a totally cozy retreat, with lots of disc storage to boot. I'd say if you're looking at upgrading, look for a more standard receiver that has as high a version of Audyssey as you can find (check out accessories for less, or watch the deals thread here at the Shack). You could still use those Philips speakers until you're ready to upgrade again, and then you can slowly swap them out as you go. The Audyssey processing might help with any room issues.

I like the idea of the star ceiling, but (as a tall guy) I'd be concerned about standing up right through your ceiling if it was a convincing one!


----------



## J Harker

Thanks Owen I'm glad you like it. I was a bit worried it would get laughed off here when I saw some of the other rooms on this thread. Audyssey you say? I've had a look around online and from what I can see the main aspect of this tech is the self calibrating feature? Is that right?


----------



## JQueen

J Harker said:


> Thanks Owen I'm glad you like it. I was a bit worried it would get laughed off here when I saw some of the other rooms on this thread. Audyssey you say? I've had a look around online and from what I can see the main aspect of this tech is the self calibrating feature? Is that right?


You don't have to worry about being laughed at ..a HT Is what you make of it and if your happy that's all that matters.


----------



## J Harker

Thanks guys. It's the fact you can't even stand up in there I think is a source of slight embarrassment. I've got friends who think I'm nuts trying to use the room at all. My arguement is you don't watch movies standing up. Thats why they put chairs in the cinema.


----------



## ALMFamily

Completely agree with JQueen - I think it is a great space and you should be extremely happy with it. You have taken a space that probably could not be used for much else and made it a place of comfort and enjoyment.

As far as Audyssey, it is a software included in most new AVR units that tests your area using a microphone and pink noise to determine distance / delay settings for all your speakers so that sound arrives at the primary listening position at the same time.


----------



## bamabum

Add some grips on the ceilings and make it a dual purpose rock climbing wall. If every time you entered and left you climbed the room you would develop nice muscles to shut your friends up.


----------



## bamabum

Another upgrade would be a remote control car track for micro racers in the unused space between the screen and seating. A simple PVC barrier track on painted plywood. 

They do make glow in the dark sticker stars that I have used in the kids room but they would distract from movies. 

You could try lowering the seating to make the room bigger. Ever thought of one of those on ground couch type setups? Or a cheap low sitting futon?


----------



## J Harker

Erm...rock climbing??


----------



## JQueen

This would be perfect


----------



## bamabum

Was thinking the same thing. Saw on Houzz


----------



## J Harker

Thanks for your suggestions fellas. I think sensibly the thing that is probably most warranting an upgrade is the receiver itself. I've got my eye on a few options. Any suggestions for particular models or makes? Being a real amateur I would appreciate some pointers.


----------



## ALMFamily

I would post in the receiver forum - you will definitely get a lot more responses there. Make sure to include a budget and any functionality that is important to you.


----------



## phillihp23

J Harker said:


> Erm...rock climbing??


It would be a short climb...:rofl:


----------



## jgourlie

I really like this room. I think it is a perfect blend of functionality a use of the space available. Good job. 

As for a receiver I always recommend Denon and others prefer onkyo. My particular model the 1712 has audyssey xt which is the second highest version and it only cost $299 so you don't have to break the bank to get the room correction software.


----------



## J Harker

Thanks jgourlie. I don't know whether audussey tech is less common in this country I can't find many recievers that seem to feature it. I've got my eye on these two at the moment, the SonySTRDH820 or an Onkyo TX-NR616. They both have 7 channels which is what I want, but the Onkyo is THX certified.


----------



## xm41907

I like it, other than the color. To vibrant for my tastes.


----------



## J Harker

You got any suggestions?


----------



## xm41907

JQueen said:


> This would be perfect
> 
> View attachment 39846


That seating is what I'm looking to do with my theater.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Oops, sorry, I missed your followup question about what Audyssey does, but it looks like the group has filled you in. Basically it will measure the sound in your room with an included mic and setup routine, then decide what processing needs to be applied to make it sound the best. Many people have said that it is the most significant upgrade/change in their system since implementing it.

I would lean strongly towards the Onkyo, because they are a pretty well known performer, and there will be lots of support online. I wasn't able to find much about that Sony model.


----------



## J Harker

Thanks for your reply Owen. I must confess that I haven't found an Onkyo in my budget that I've been comfortable spending the money on, and I've opted to try a Sony that I've picked up on an excellent deal. It does have built in calibration software so I will have to see how I get on. Also picked up a pair of nice book shelf speakers for my front channels.


----------



## Antonios

I like the idea and the style of your room mate. It seems like you have taken advantage of all the space available and for me that is the most important concept.

Have to agree with xm41907 about the colour. Would prefer something lighter/brighter to give more light and height to the room.


----------



## J Harker

Thanks dude. Got some ideas in mind. Afraid of going to light and getting too much light reflected back from the ceiling though. And yes it's not as if the room is usable for much else so it seemed like a good use of space, I'd love something bigger though. Time and money don't currently allow though.


----------



## pharoah

looks like a decent space to me.my ceiling is taller,but i have a feeling my length and width are smaller.i have an 8 foot ceiling in an 11 x 11 ft room.


----------



## J Harker

My ceiling is ridiculously low. Dont laugh but it's not even six foot. The room is about 9 by 11 feet.


----------



## pharoah

i guess its your ceiling height.it makes the length,and width look bigger than that.


----------



## DocFJ

Thanks for sharing. You really show that you can make any space yours. Now I am thinking that maybe I can do something with my 7'6" by 13' room in the basement.


----------



## mrterry

Actually, small rooms pose a lot more problems acoustically than large one! Our friends (or enemies!), the Room Modes. 

You have a sloping ceiling so that at least reduces the 'square box' syndrome. However, as many have pointed out, some heavy curtains (drapes) in front of the skylight will reduce potential reflections as well as cutting out external light. I would suggest a pull-drape type of system so that daylight can come in when needed.

Colours are all important. Apart from personal taste, they also make rooms look bigger or smaller.

As an example, the demo Home Cinema that we built ended up with dark Bordeaux for the walls as it made a small room 'widen out'. Similarly, we made the ceiling 'disappear' by using black materials.

Remember, no matter how large or small the room, it is a screening room and you need to avoid any light reflections away from the screen.

For further reading on Small Room Acoustics, check out Dr. Floyd Toole's white papers.


----------



## J Harker

Thanks guys. Sorry I've not replied sooner. Somewhere along the line life got in the way. I've been experimenting with some ideas by paint parts of the cieling black to give a kind of optical illusion of more space. I'll post what I've done soon.
And yes Doc you can definately make that basement work. Love to hear about your progress.


----------

